# I saved a couple from a fate worst than death!



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I was wandering the fabric department at Wal-Mart when I saw a couple looking at their sewing machines! :run: I started a conversation with them and the woman told me that she wanted to learn to sew! I told them NOT to waste their money on that junk in front of us! And, that you get what you pay for! I explained how the gears are all plastic, unlike the more expensive machines. She asked for a recommendation and I said Janome to which she replied that er friend had also recommended that brand!

I saved those people some bucks and that woman some frustration!!!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Good on you. I've looked at the Walmart specials and I wouldn't use them for paper weights.

Joe


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ardie - I've worn off on you! I'm so glad you told her of the Janomes. They've all done me good and all the ones I've given to friends have done them well, too.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Katskitten..they aren't heavy enough to use as paperweights! Good job Ardie, newbies need all the help we can offer!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Ardie - I've worn off on you! I'm so glad you told her of the Janomes. They've all done me good and all the ones I've given to friends have done them well, too.


:thumb:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You rock Ardie!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Just for the record, I bought these 3 Brother machines on line from Walmart with free site to store shipping within the past 2 years.

The serger and sewing machine have been used extensively. The embroidery machine has been used for several projects, but less than the others because of priority projects.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Brother-Serger-Thread-Machine-1034D/1723621

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Brother-Computerized-Sewing-Machine-CS6000I/4764726

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Brother-C...x-7-Hoop-Size-with-40-Mail-In-Rebate/12542647

BTW I also have a Janome 6500 that I consider a workhorse machine. It has been used a lot for about 8 years. It is heavier, quieter, and smoother than the Brother, but the Brother sews an equally good stitch and has the same features I wanted. In addition, the Brother has a free arm and a nice carrying case. I bought it because I wanted a good lighter weight machine for travel.

I still use a 20 year old Pfaff sewing machine that has been serviced 2 or 3 times. It has a simple digitizer for designing 9 mm and 40 mm patterns and memories. I can also do computerized stitch designs. 

I did a lot with that capability. The machine has developed a bit of a growl, but it still sews ok. It has feet for decorative work that the other 2 do not.

All 3 sewing machines have a big selection of utility and decorative stitches.

I also had a White Jeans Machine that was my lighter weight machine for taking along to classes or on the road. I used it so much for 15 years that it was needing service - and maybe parts - which could cost as much as a new machine. I decided to buy the new machine.

I got the idea when my sewing friend bought a similar Brother model on line from Costco. Of course, I did some serious research and read a lot of customer reviews.

I have also owned a Viking and a Bernina sewing machine.

At the moment, I have all 3 sewing machine, 2 sergers, and the embroidery machine set up in my studio, ready to go for multiple projects.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow! The CS6000 has really gone up in price since I bought mine for $119 a few years ago...

However this:


> I bought these 3 Brother machines on line from Walmart with free site to store shipping *within the past 2 years*.


 is the important part of your testimonial. 

If you manage to get three years out of that sewing machine, with regular use of course, I'll eat my hat. 
If, OTOH, it's just your "travel machine" you'll probably get more than that. Mine still works, mostly, but I only use it for the decorative stitches on the rare occasion when I want them.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

For the record, the machines at this Wal-Mart were all Singers and they looked pathetic.

I remember when Singer was a very respected name and it's sad to see that junk with the Singer name on them!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Goodness Ladies, everyone has different needs and budgets. I have a Brother that I use all the time and it works great. I also have a 1921 Singer that does the most beautiful straight stitch you have ever seen. I have a EuroPro serger that I was told would be "disposable". It is over 10 years old and still works just fine, been to the shop once when I goofed up the tensions. I would love to have a Janome or other "good brand" but I don't have the budget for one so I got what I could afford and I get tired of some people on here acting snooty about their machines that are "so much better".


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

cc said:


> Goodness Ladies, everyone has different needs and budgets. I have a Brother that I use all the time and it works great. I also have a 1921 Singer that does the most beautiful straight stitch you have ever seen. I have a EuroPro serger that I was told would be "disposable". It is over 10 years old and still works just fine, been to the shop once when I goofed up the tensions. I would love to have a Janome or other "good brand" but I don't have the budget for one so I got what I could afford and I get tired of some people on here acting snooty about their machines that are "so much better".


I did not want to sound 'snooty' either but not everyone can afford expensive machines...I have a Kenmore that is probably 40 plus yrs. old & does a good job...not planning on buying a new one any time soon as it does everything i want it to do....
Glad you all have the money in your budget for the expensive machines but bet mine does just as good~~just saying~~


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I've got a 25 year old Baby Lock that has only 10 stitches. Love it. I've also got a Brother CS6000i. I bought that one because it has 7 buttonhole stitches. Love it also. But I use each one for different tasks, different fabrics. I grew up sewing on mom's old black Singer until an Aunt gave me one of her stepmother's Singer rocketeers (yes I wish I still had it). My experience has been that the best machine is the one you are comfortable with that completes the task you're working on, handles the fabric they way you wish. Not the name of the machine.

When someone asks me to recommend a machine, I usually tell them to go to a dealer and sew on every single one they've got there. Then come home and research further the ones that you liked.

Pointing out the drawbacks and the positives of some machines is good, but I'd be worried that someone would buy a machine because I recommended it, decide they don't like to sew and now have to unload a pricey machine. This happened with a friend of mine.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

cc - you bring up a good point. But for long term, I'll still say most Janome and dealer Brother's are better than a Walmart machine. Just due to manufacturing standards.

I have a brother 590, Hancock's on sale. I wanted it for the upright spool pin. (why are most all the regular machines have horizontal spool pins?)

A lot depends on your pocket book, use wanted and how long you expect it to last with the amount of work you expect to do on it.

My cheap Brother - mostly doll clothes and quilt block swaps.

My very expensive Brother for the free arm stuff I'd use my Janome 6500P with. And the Janome 6500P is the workhorse. When I want something done, that's the machine.

And Janome's that are good and have about 10 stitches but the quality I talk of, can be had for about $119. or so.

And the current top of the line Kenmores' are made by Janome. If their model number starts with 385.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I encourage friends to buy an older, used machine if they think they would like to sew. The machine is better for the same price as a new, cheap one and if they change their minds they can resell it and not lose money. The last machine I bought was a Bernina old 730 for $70.00. You can't buy that quality at Walmart. The Singer 301's are 100.00-200.00 or a little more. I bought one several years ago for less than $100.00 including shipping on ebay. It's a great machine. 

I don't know if it's true with the sewing machines, but several years ago my DD called Hanes and asked them why their t-shirts from Walmart fell apart and their brand from other places lasted much longer. She was told that because Walmart dictated the price they got, they could not to make the same quality that other places carried even tho it was hard to tell the difference by the package.

I don't see people being snooty but trying to point out that sometimes quality is better than fancy and can be found at a good price. Most of the people that have expensive machines have or had some type of sewing business or make most of the family's wardrobe.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

My daughter bought a HP computer at WalMart and she had to keep having it repaired and after a short while she had to buy another computer (not from WalMart though). The repairman told her even though it was a HP computer, it was made to WalMart's standards and was not the same quality as buying a HP computer elsewhere. She learned her lesson. This is probably true with sewing machines and other stuff. I wouldn never buy a TV from WalMart. Like others have said, it depends on how the machine will be used.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I used to work for Walmart and knew someone that used to do the ordering for the company. She told me that she would call the manufactuers and tell them "this is what we want, this is what we'll pay, make it work!" My aunt and uncle used to work for MTD, and they said when the made stuff for Walmart they would basically use scrap parts to meet Walmarts price. All the horror stories you hear about the company are true! :runforhills:
Heidi


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

cc said:


> Goodness Ladies, everyone has different needs and budgets. I have a Brother that I use all the time and it works great. I also have a 1921 Singer that does the most beautiful straight stitch you have ever seen. I have a EuroPro serger that I was told would be "disposable". It is over 10 years old and still works just fine, been to the shop once when I goofed up the tensions. I would love to have a Janome or other "good brand" but I don't have the budget for one so I got what I could afford and I get tired of some people on here acting snooty about their machines that are "so much better".


Very true. 

But the answer to the budget issue isn't to get a cheap, plastic machine for $160. 
It's to take that money and put it in a high-quality used machine that'll last long after the plastic gears on that "cheap" one have worn down to little nubs.
Shoot, $160 would buy that 401 and some cams that CJ has been showing off!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

If you have an old Singer, Kenmore, etc, cherish it. The old machines are work horses.

About my opening post, I want to add that the woman will be new at sewing. Can you all just imagine trying to learn to sew plus dealing with a less than ideal machine! 

She also told me that a friend of hers bought a machine from Wal-Mart and it came WITHOUT an instruction book! :yuck:


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Can you all just imagine trying to learn to sew plus dealing with a less than ideal machine!


Yes! 

I learned initially on my Grandma's old 60s-era Singer and my mom's 70s-era Elna. I got some better practice on a Singer Touch and Sew (aka the Touch and Swear), but really got into sewing on a plastic wonder. A "Simplicity" IIRC. 
When that fell apart, I replaced it with a Brother from WalMart. 
When that fell apart, I replaced it with the CS6000 that I currently have. 

In the meantime, though, I'd accidentally discovered cast iron Singers... That's when I discovered I _loved_ to sew. Prior to that, I HAD to sew in order to make whatever project I needed done.
If I hadn't found out that used machines are better than new plastic ones, I would still be plugging along on some machine that I hated so that I could get this pair of jeans fixed, or that set of curtains made. It's very doubtful I'd be quilting.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

When I got my Brother machine on line from WM, I used it exclusively for over a year doing serious sewing. I used it heavily testing everything the first month, because of the WM return policy - take it back with your sales slip to any store in a month for any reason and get a refund. 

I used the Brother in place of the Janome 6500, which was almost new and had to go to the dealer because it was fraying thread and breaking in the middle of buttonholes. Turned out to be a burr on the race, which the tech polished off to solve the problem.

BTW I never try to advise anyone what machine to buy or not buy. I just share my experience with all the sewing I've done on the machines I have used.

I do advise people to get to know people who do serious sewing and find out what machine works well for them. Visit local dealers and see their demonstrations and get to know their machines and who teaches their classes. I know the Pfaff, Janome, Bernina, and Brother dealers personally and have bought machines from each.

I meet with a quilt group at a quilt shop. I had noticed the owner using her Janome 6500 when we worked on group projects. That led me to check out that machine - and I decided to buy it.

However, the Janome 6500 does not have a free arm. I bought it for its larger work opening for quilt projects, since I had other machines with a free arm. 

Good luck with your machine shopping.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I am just glad some of you didn't try and "save me from a fate worse than death" by advising me not to buy a cheap machine because I would have figured that sewing was probably a hobby I couldn't afford to do and would have missed years of pleasure. I have been asked to recommend machines before and told them that they should get what they can afford and, like Tommyice, I told them to go try out as many machines as they can, borrow from a friend or check out several different dealers. I have even loaned mine to friends so they could get the feel of the machine. Angie is very right, I have a dealer bought Brother and it is a pleasure to sew on but have heard some very negative things about the ones bought at big box stores. Now if anyone has a Janome or Baby Lock or any of those types of machines and would like to get rid of it I would be glad to give it a good home cause with expenses of Max's illness I couldn't even afford a cheap one and if mine has to go to the shop that will be the end of my sewing.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> I am just glad some of you didn't try and "save me from a fate worse than death" by advising me not to buy a cheap machine because I would have figured that sewing was probably a hobby I couldn't afford to do and would have missed years of pleasure.


Why would you have thought that when people have pointed out several better, and even cheaper, options?


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

When my oldest DD was a baby I decided to learn to sew but money was short. My Grandmother had a singer portable and told me to take it and use it as long as I wanted. I did but soon wanted more stitches so I bought a brother that was not expensive and I sewed on that machine for many years making clothing for my family. Next I bought a Necchi from JC Penney and used it for years. I now have a Janome and I really like it but not more than the others I had used over the years. I can afford an expensive machine now but back when I was raising my 3 children I had to get what I could afford at the time.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Fae said:


> When my oldest DD was a baby I decided to learn to sew but money was short. My Grandmother had a singer portable and told me to take it and use it as long as I wanted. I did but soon wanted more stitches so I bought a brother that was not expensive and I sewed on that machine for many years making clothing for my family. Next I bought a Necchi from JC Penney and used it for years. I now have a Janome and I really like it but not more than the others I had used over the years. I can afford an expensive machine now but back when I was raising my 3 children I had to get what I could afford at the time.



Ah, the memories! I started learning to sew on my mother's treadle at 13. When my folks saw my interest, they got me a portable ELECTRIC machine from a discount place that actually had a reverse stitch! Wow, I thought I was in hog heaven!

My main goal with talking to this lady at Wal_Mart was to save her the frustration of learning to sew on an inferior machine. You knows, she might have gotten so turned off by the experience that she'd hate sewing and throw the machine into the bowels of Hell!

In the 56 years I've been sewing, I know frustration.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

wow, thanks so much for this discussion. I tell my quilting friends that my sewing machine hates me so I don't quilt. Even though I used to sew my own clothes, I don't enjoy this cheap machine at all. Then they ask me the brand, embarrassment---just a cheap Walmart, oh, they say, you need a better machine, no wonder you don't get along with your machine. I know I tell beginner guitar players not to buy the cheapest guitar to learn on. Too difficult to play.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

And really, you don't HAVE to spend more than you did on your WalMart plastic. 

I replaced my $120 WalMart wonder with a $40 cast iron Singer. 
She sews like a dream. 
In fact, I have about a half dozen cast iron Singers of various vintages and _together_ they didn't cost me what my plastic one did!


You can get an excellent, used machine for less than $200. 
I promise.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, you CAN find wonderful "old" machines for great prices - look at some of the other threads right here! A Walmart machine might LOOK like what you want, but in most cases you'll end up much happier with an older, quality machine. Yard sales and thrift stores have them very frequently.

I won't tell the whole story here and now, but I first learned to quilt using a machine that belonged to my mother. It was an old Kenmore in its cabinet. When she gave it to me she included all the decorative stitch cams and attachments. It must have been from the 60s or early 70s, she gave it to me in the early/mid 80s. I had no interest or time for sewing, the cams got sold at a yard sale. One day I decided I'd see if I could learn a little bit and started playing with it. Then I got busy with life, didn't touch it again for years. When we moved to this house in '98 I had a place to set it in the basement and I got to some serious playing/learning. About a year or 2 after I had started and made a few quilts, the motor burned out on it. I was happy because that meant I got a new machine! I got a another Kenmore (made by Janome) and was happy with it,another mechanical workhorse. As the years have gone by I've acquired other machines - a couple vintage, an older Singer slant needle, a featherweight, a Babylock and finally my Horizon. Even with the Babylock and the Horizon, now, knowing what I know now, how I WISH I'd not tossed that old Kenmore out. I'd love to have it and all those cams back, not just for the nostalgia of the fact my mother sewed on it, but it was a truly great workhorse of a machine. I still have the cabinet, but I'd give anything to have that old machine back in there. I love my newer machines, especially the Horizon, but there's nothing like sitting at one of those classic machines. Nothing. If I had more room I'd have more of them.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

My first machine came from a pawn shop......Montgomery Wards back in 1985. That was when they were still made of metal. Can't remember how much I paid for it but it sure paid for itself many times over. I have a Walmart machine which I like, an old treadle machine that I learned to sew on and it still works today, and an awesome Pfaff with lots of gadgets. They each have their pros and cons and it's my goal to keep them all busy.......


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

A lot has been said in this thread. Let me touch on a couple from personal experiences:

>Trying to learn on a machine that isn't working properly. 
My mother had a really nice HOTHER sewing machine. An HA-1 clone but it sewed good. It had a bad spot in the foot controller and I simply could not get past that. It would start then stop then zoom ahead at full speed. As a beginner, this scared and intimidated me to the point I would not learn to sew on it.

>Beeing snooty because we consider WalMart machines junk.
Have you looked at them? Plastic bodies screwed together around pot metal and plastic insides. No weight to hold them steady on the table, and the parts are cheeeeep.
What we want is quality for our money. If I spend my hard earned money on a machine I want to use that machine without being concerned about it. 

>Cost of used vs new.
In most cases you CAN buy a good, as in GOOD AS NEW, machine for far less than a new one. And if you pay attention you can really get your moneys worth.
Eg: Several years ago my wife and I bought a used Kenmore zig-zag machine at a thrift store. It was half price day and we paid all of $3.75 for it. I've oiled and cleaned it and it works great. The only plastic in the whole machine is the case it's in.
It does many stitches with out cams or computers, has it's own button hole attachment that works and the most precise instruction manual I've seen to date.
All for less than $4.00, yes FOUR DOLLARS.

>Used value vs New value: 
In 1978 my wife bought a new Singer 538 with all it's cams and attachments. She paid something around $200.++ dollars for it then and has used it to death. It finally broke because a cheep fiber thrust washer disintegrated. It also has a set of plastic gears in it that keep breaking or wearing far faster than they should. 
After she inherited a Bernina 930 from my cousin 11 years ago she retired the 538. 
Recently she paid more for a Singer 319K at auction than she did for her 538 new. And,
it's 10 times the machine, so I'm sure it's going to last a very long time. There is NO plastic in the 319K, it's ALL metal. 
Since she's gotten the 319 set up and running she's quit using the Bernina. She likes the solid feel of a cast iron machine.

My wife just got an email from her sister. Not good news about her mother. I've lost track of this post. I'll work on it again later.

Joe


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I want to apologize if I sounded ugly to anyone, I did not mean to be rude. Anyway, I just felt that not everyone knows that they can go to a dealer and get a trade-in or that they can buy a used machine or even a factory rebuilt one for a very reasonable price. Not all dealers are helpful to someone who is just getting started so if you know of a good one, you are really lucky. 
I haven't looked at the ones at any of the big box stores or anywhere else for that matter for a long time. For those of you who don't know, things are just really bad for me now and if it wasn't for Angie I would be out of the sewing business as my machine is sick. My husband has Alzheimer's Disease and even with our insurance his medicines run us over $400.00 a month (and that is just his, not mine) and all we have to live on is Social Security so any expenses are too much for me right now.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

cc - we aren't letting you out of the sewing business that easily.

And we all have times where things just hit a sore spot. 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

cc said:


> I want to apologize if I sounded ugly to anyone, I did not mean to be rude. Anyway, I just felt that not everyone knows that they can go to a dealer and get a trade-in or that they can buy a used machine or even a factory rebuilt one for a very reasonable price. Not all dealers are helpful to someone who is just getting started so if you know of a good one, you are really lucky.
> I haven't looked at the ones at any of the big box stores or anywhere else for that matter for a long time. For those of you who don't know, things are just really bad for me now and if it wasn't for Angie I would be out of the sewing business as my machine is sick. My husband has Alzheimer's Disease and even with our insurance his medicines run us over $400.00 a month (and that is just his, not mine) and all we have to live on is Social Security so any expenses are too much for me right now.


Is there anything we can do to help?


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I see sewing machines constantly at garage sales for $15 or less. Also at auctions. These are older sturdy machines. My ds bought his then wife an older Singer that sews forward and back but no zigzags. Somehow it ended up with me. I also had another Singer with cams given to me and spent $65 getting it fixed. I have a Brother purchased new from Penneys in 1980 for around $160. It served me well and I still have it in my sewing room. I got a Janome about 5 years ago (on sale for $230) which is now my main machine. I also have a treadle from an auction that I paid $22 for and its in a good cabinet. If you look around you can find good machines for $25 or less.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Ann, I don't have an extra $25.00 that isn't already spent. I have been trying to get food stamps and assistance since July and they still haven't given me a decision. The lady at HS said she was just over loaded but would try and get me some help in the next month or so. If the medication assistance will come in that will really give me some breathing room. What is bad, if we weren't married both of us would get assistance with no problems. We are trying to sell our house now so we can get another house that is smaller. We have found one but have to sell this one and the 10 acres first. We actually found a house close to where we are now that only has 2 acres, I can take care of that.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

cc is getting a better machine, probably Wednesday. I have a few around here and this one doesn't get much use, so it needs a home that needs it. I cannot help the rest, but I can keep her sewing.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Do you need fabric, patterns, ? Do you like to quilt or sew clothes or household things? Many of us have stashes that could use thinning!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Molly, thank you so much for the offer but I think that Angie is doing the best thing for me, getting me back to a solid sewing machine! You don't know how much I appreciate the offer but before the sky started falling on me I had lucked into a lady whose mother had died and she gave me a bunch of cotton fabrics of her mom's since she didn't sew and didn't want to learn, I haven't had to buy fabric or patterns in forever! Sometime I get a special request (like the lady who wanted one with Auburn University fabric) for the dog halters I make but I just add those costs to the price of the halter. The patterns I have are mostly older ones but the basic styles don't really change very much, and I am getting pretty good at doing pattern changes. I finally got a pants pattern adjusted to fit me so I use it for shorts, capris, long pants, anything that has to cover the bottom of me!  If I want a new pattern I just wait until JoAnn's or Hobby Lobby has them for $1.00 (or sometimes less). That and I hit garage sales to see if they have any patterns or fabrics. I just watch for ads that have crafts sort of stuff listed. Anyway, thank you very much for the offer, the past couple of months have turned my life upside down and just knowing that I have people here is very comforting to me.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

CC 
If you need any thread let me know. JoAnns here combined two of their stores into one and when they did, all the contents in the current stores were sold off at a major discount. I made a "killing" on thread and have more than enough. 
You can pm me your address and colors that you need and I can see what I have. I simply bought whatever was on the rack at the time to stock up my stash and recently was told that thread has a "shelf life" just like food in a way. I doubt that both of us here could use it all up before it's shelf life expires. LOL
Elaine


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Just remember that we are here. If you need something ask, if you need understanding tell us so we can listen at the very least.


----------

